
14-year-olds read ATM manual, exploit Winnipeg ATM - knowtheory
http://www.torontosun.com/2014/06/08/two-14-year-old-code-crackers-hack-winnipeg-atm
======
nhayden
If this happened in the US they'd be slammed to the concrete in handcuffs,
tried as an adult, and thrown in prison for 10 years for various wire fraud,
hacking, and probably some sort of terrorist charges.

~~~
koberstein
I was going to say this exact thing.

